# Errigal Flight



## Bearskin (5 December 2009)

Hi,  was wondering if anyone had any info or photos of the Irish stallion, Errigal Flight.

Thanks


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 December 2009)

By King of Diamonds,out of a TB mare by Borealis with Hyperion on the dam's side.  A 'proper' Irish Sport Horse!!  Sired plenty of good showjumpers and a few eventers too!  AND some damn good brood mares who went on to produce good horses.

His progeny have been primarily showjumpers and he has several stallion sons at stud.

I THINK he's still alive and standing at Capponellan Stud, Durrow, Co. Laois (they don't have a website.)  Can't help with pics I'm afraid!


----------



## hilly (5 December 2009)

Remember seeing him and his full-brother, Laughton's Flight, on parade at a stallion show once which was a double treat. Laughton's Flight is the more handsome of the pair and is also more active on the covering side but Errigal Flight produced Ado Annie, a prolific Grand Prix winner in the States for Will Simpson and Hilton Flight, a good performer for Clem McMahon.

http://www.gkperformancehorses.com/horse_files/adoannie/adoannie.html

Looks-wise, she's very similar to the Errigal Flight stock.

Both Flight brothers are by King of Diamonds, who with Clover Hill, were the two leading 'Irish Draught' sires. ID sires in loose terms, as Clover Hill was 50% TB and KOD was 25% TB.

There is more TB blood in Errigal Flight's damline as he is out of a Highland Flight dam, Highlight. Highland Flight also stood at Slyguff Stud, alongside KOD, and produced some brilliant showjumpers in the 1970s/80s, including Hyland Serpent.  His pedigree features some of the great TB ancestors in sport horse history, i.e Bay Ronald, Bend Or and Galopin.

Last I heard both Errigal &amp; Laughton's Flight are still in the land of the living but are in the OAP category now.


----------



## ritajennings (5 December 2009)

looked at sporthorsedata.com hoping to find a picture of Errigal flight for you but sorry to say his details are on there but no picture,
There are pictures of KOD and Errigal.


----------



## trick123 (5 December 2009)

we have a newtown flight horse who goes back to highland flight on his sires side-carrols flight-highland flight, lovely little horse very pretty


----------



## Bearskin (6 December 2009)

Thanks very much everyone.  Have just bought an Errigal Flight 3 yr old.  She has KOD and Clover Hill on the dams side as well.


----------



## hilly (6 December 2009)

She sounds lovely and a real breeding prospect in time particularly with the Clover Hill line.

Which reminds me, Errigal Flight's full-sister, Highlight 2 (KOD x Highland Flight) is the dam of the Clover Hill stallion, Diamond Clover - sire of Tankers Town.


----------



## ElleandAdair (5 May 2010)

Hi, had seen this post when searching for information on Newtown Flight (my horses sire) and was wondering if you did find any info on him? I would love to see what he looks like and have been searching on and off for any info since I got my horse (he's called Desart Flight by Newtown Flight out of Desart Countess) The only thing I could find on Newtown Flight was that he was competed very few times BE. Anything would be very much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Eothain (6 May 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			By King of Diamonds,out of a TB mare by Borealis with Hyperion on the dam's side.  A 'proper' Irish Sport Horse!!  Sired plenty of good showjumpers and a few eventers too!  AND some damn good brood mares who went on to produce good horses.

His progeny have been primarily showjumpers and he has several stallion sons at stud
		
Click to expand...

What? No! No no no! And again ... What? That's completely not the case. He's dead and has NO stallion sons. What a loss he is to us. And his mother is absolutely not a thoroughbred mare. Thank god Hilly set his breeding right!

Photos of him are like finding hen's teeth. Slim, none and even rarer than that!!!


----------



## magic104 (6 May 2010)

hilly said:



			Remember seeing him and his full-brother, Laughton's Flight, on parade at a stallion show once which was a double treat. Laughton's Flight is the more handsome of the pair and is also more active on the covering side but Errigal Flight produced Ado Annie, a prolific Grand Prix winner in the States for Will Simpson and Hilton Flight, a good performer for Clem McMahon.

http://www.gkperformancehorses.com/horse_files/adoannie/adoannie.html

Looks-wise, she's very similar to the Errigal Flight stock.

Both Flight brothers are by King of Diamonds, who with Clover Hill, were the two leading 'Irish Draught' sires. ID sires in loose terms, as Clover Hill was 50% TB and KOD was 25% TB.

There is more TB blood in Errigal Flight's damline as he is out of a Highland Flight dam, Highlight. Highland Flight also stood at Slyguff Stud, alongside KOD, and produced some brilliant showjumpers in the 1970s/80s, including Hyland Serpent.  His pedigree features some of the great TB ancestors in sport horse history, i.e Bay Ronald, Bend Or and Galopin.

Last I heard both Errigal &amp; Laughton's Flight are still in the land of the living but are in the OAP category now.
		
Click to expand...

The Blue Peter in her breeding shows the 1936 TB Blue Peter is this correct, as all other sites showing the breeding for Blue Henry show the ID Blue Peter 1959.  And surely a 1936 sire is too old to sire a 1981 foal as not sure frozen seman was available then!


----------



## lscott (3 November 2011)

I found a pic of Errigal flight in 1 of our old stallion books . its a picture of picture so quality isnt great. posted it on sporthorse database on his page. cant for the life of me find 1 of laughtons flight tho. they really are like hens teeth.


----------



## emmaja80 (10 January 2012)

I have just bought an Irish Sport Horse called 'First Errigal' sadly his Sire and Damn are not in his passport so if anyone knows anything I would be very interested, thankyou


----------



## BradfordWHooker (30 May 2014)

Bearskin said:



			Hi,  was wondering if anyone had any info or photos of the Irish stallion, Errigal Flight.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have a good 9-yr old by Errigal Flight. My horse was born in 2005. He is second best horse I've ever had (and I'm old, so this is saying something).


----------

